# Where can I view the JTF 2 Training Video?



## AFireinside13 (19 Feb 2006)

Hey guys, Can anyone tell me where i can dl the JTF 2 video? I tried searching forums, and the internet, but i cant seem to find it. 
Thanks. :warstory:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (19 Feb 2006)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=JTF2&so=0


----------



## AFireinside13 (20 Feb 2006)

apparently Google has video search  :dontpanic: .... I didnt know that, THANK YOU!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Feb 2006)

Cheers Sh0rtbUs ,

That's a lock

dileas

tess


----------

